# Laelia pumila 'Black Diamond'



## Paul (Nov 12, 2009)

2009 bloom, fragrant:
color is much deeper, but I can't catch it ...


----------



## Candace (Nov 12, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 12, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## nikv (Nov 12, 2009)

Very impressive! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

Wonderful specimen!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW! Tres beau!


----------



## noel (Nov 12, 2009)

it's a beauty!!
too bad your camera can't capture it's true colour
otherwise it must be more beautiful than that


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, that's truly gorgeous...I've never seen a Hadrolaelia I didn't admire, but yours is especially well-grown.


----------



## etex (Nov 12, 2009)

Stunning blooms. It is beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the fragrance spicy?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

:clap::clap:Looks like you did a good job in more ways than one! :clap:


----------



## Bobc (Nov 12, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Paul (Nov 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Is the fragrance spicy?



spicy, and I would say it smells a lit bit whisky


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2009)

Paul said:


> spicy, and I would say it smells a lit bit whisky



Then the fragrance may be intoxicating!


----------



## Hera (Nov 13, 2009)

SO beautiful. Can't say enough about the color.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 13, 2009)

Nicely bloomed!

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, another beautiful strong plant and blooms!!!! How many growths? Jean


----------

